# Internet connection problems



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

hi all,
hope this stays connected long enough to post this. 
Since yesterday, the Internet connection has been Max one bar, and cutting out.
I have re booted the Movistar router, and the green light there fluctuates from green to red.
is this a problem from telefonica/Movistar, could they have been. Doing work on the server at weekend, I live in Javea area, has anybody else had the same problems, or can suggest what might be the problem, as long as it is not too technical, or should I phone Telefonica tomorrow
Is it the 1004 number I ring for wifi problems. thank you.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

fergie said:


> hi all,
> hope this stays connected long enough to post this.
> Since yesterday, the Internet connection has been Max one bar, and cutting out.
> I have re booted the Movistar router, and the green light there fluctuates from green to red.
> ...


Your adsl line is losing sync, so there is a problem between you and the exchange or in the exchange itself. If it doesnt get better I would ring Telefonica.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Vielen dank Seb, I will see what happens, perhaps telefonica have been doing some maintainance work on the lines over the weekend, if it isn't Improved by tomorrow I will ring them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fergie said:


> Vielen dank Seb, I will see what happens, perhaps telefonica have been doing some maintainance work on the lines over the weekend, if it isn't Improved by tomorrow I will ring them.


Why don't you phone them now? They can tell you if they've been working on the line and you can get it moving.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I am pleased to say, problem solved, I phoned telefonica today, they sent an engineer, after a lot of deliberating he saw it was an intermittant router problem, so he changed it for a new router, and I have never had such a good signal. It was probably a dodgy router when I was supplied with it just over 6 months ago, may be a dry joint or something. Thank you all.


----------

